
What we can all learn from Chick-fil-a - shrthnd
https://www.reddit.com/r/Entrepreneur/comments/arkccz/what_we_can_all_learn_from_chickfila/
======
nrb
Somewhat unrelated: Chik-fil-a has a pretty fascinating engineering blog[1]
that describes an interesting tech stack and engineering philosophy in an
industry that you wouldn't expect.

1: [https://medium.com/@cfatechblog](https://medium.com/@cfatechblog)

